# Worms World Party



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Anyone play this game? I just remembered I had it on an old laptop and wanted to play it, but can't remember any of the commands, other than to make the worm jump forward (return), shoot (space bar), and aim a weapon. I can't remember how to select weapons, jump backward, do flips, move up and down on a rope, etc. and the game itself doesn't have the instructions, for some reason. I think one of my friends showed me how to play, but that was two years ago and he lives in Japan now. 

Was wondering if someone would be kind enough to type those out...

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Commando worms? Sounds cools


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

backflip i think is double hit of the backspace key.
Frontflip is double jump key
To go up and down on the rope is the up and down arrow
I think you right click for the weapon selection.


----------

